# Help with Landing in Ontario...cars...



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello!

My family and I are planning on officially landing in a week, and in filling out the B4 forms of all our stuff to follow, I have a question about our cars.

We have a dodge durango (98) and a toyota highlander (07) which we will be towing our trailer behind.

What do we need to do to bring these in? Do we have to pay duty? 

Most important, can we say we are NOT going to be bringing these in yet, but will bring them in this summer, as we have several trips to make to get all our stuff out of our house in Maryland.

Whats the issues with bringing in vehicles as a immigrant at landing?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ealbers said:


> Hello!
> 
> My family and I are planning on officially landing in a week, and in filling out the B4 forms of all our stuff to follow, I have a question about our cars.
> 
> ...


You should read the following for information on importation of autos:-
Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Welcome to the Registrar of Imported Vehicles


----------



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Cars...*

I've read that, its quite confusing, I was hoping to hear some 'real world' experiences from people who have landed with their cars from the US with them.






Auld Yin said:


> You should read the following for information on importation of autos:-
> Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Welcome to the Registrar of Imported Vehicles


----------



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Example of RIV site confusion*

The immigration canada site says no duty is owed on imported cars when you land, yet the RIV site contradicts this....

I believe the RIV is about canadians importing cars, not really about a one time landed immigrant bringing their possessions with them....though of course the safety part I would assume is still valid/required?

IS there a tax on importing cars when you land?

If the RIV is correct, it seems like it would be easier to just sell all my cars, land and buy a cheap used car somewhere in Ontario instead of dealing with all the hassle and expense.






Auld Yin said:


> You should read the following for information on importation of autos:-
> Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Welcome to the Registrar of Imported Vehicles


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ealbers said:


> The immigration canada site says no duty is owed on imported cars when you land, yet the RIV site contradicts this....
> 
> I believe the RIV is about canadians importing cars, not really about a one time landed immigrant bringing their possessions with them....though of course the safety part I would assume is still valid/required?
> 
> ...


I don't think any tax will be levied on your personal effects. I would suggest that you bring the cars with you. Autos are more expensive in Canada and I believe the hassle would be worth it. I'm sure you're aware that if your cars are financed you would require the lender's permission to bring them to Canada.


----------

